# help! Need to decide between 2 bikes to buy



## Fletcherfam (Sep 11, 2007)

So here is the deal, I can get a Diamondback Century brand new for $150 through a buddy. Or the other option is the Redline R740 for $500 at a LBS. This will be my first road style bike and I am wanting it to do my commute to work of 11 miles each way with some major hills in there. The main difference between the two is the handle bars. The diamondback has flat and the Redline has drops. I have ridden both and they feel great. Anyone have any recommendations? I like the way my hands sit in the road bar on the Redline but is that really worth $350? Let me know.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, we cannot judge how much the way your hands feel is worth to you, but, if you have "major hills" and 20-plus miles of riding a day, you are in the territory that a real road bike would help.

Those redline frames are cool, too. Great for commuters because they have extra fender / rack clearance, long 'stays, etc.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

You can always put bar-ends on the Diamondback. Should cost perhaps $20.

Hard to pass up a deal like that.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Fletcherfam said:


> So here is the deal, I can get a Diamondback Century brand new for $150 through a buddy. Or the other option is the Redline R740 for $500 at a LBS. This will be my first road style bike and I am wanting it to do my commute to work of 11 miles each way with some major hills in there. The main difference between the two is the handle bars. The diamondback has flat and the Redline has drops. I have ridden both and they feel great. Anyone have any recommendations? I like the way my hands sit in the road bar on the Redline but is that really worth $350? Let me know.



Get the DB Century in size LG. Tell you friend he doesn't even need to unbox it.

Ship it to me and I'll give you $200 to apply to the redline


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

For the price difference, I would go the cheap route. Put that money in some "new roadbike" savings and ride that inexpensive bike to see if you will stick with it. If so, you already have a start toward buying a better bike.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

My motto is "It does not matter what you buy as long as you buy it right". The Diamond Back at $150 is a deal. I just did a search on E-bay and Craig's List and $375 is the going rate. The only hesitation would be if your friend would be offended by flipping the bike for a profit.

For a route with serious hills, a triple chainring setup is nice.


----------

